# Fuji Professional for $1,550.00 at Performance



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

They are dumping the 2004 Fuji Team Performance for cheap. It is all Dura Ace except for the Ritchey wheels and Ultegra brakes. Nonetheless, a great deal. The frame is really pretty nice and the fork light. Not bad. The bike rides well. The Ritchey wheels kinda of suck but for that price you can't be too picky. 

Jaybo


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*what state are you in?*

mine has them for $1670


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*In Oregon*



allezdude said:


> mine has them for $1670



They are $1,699 minus $150 instant rebate because it is an '04 bike. A good bike at an even better price. 

Jaybo


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*61s?*

Did you see any 61s there? Can't find one anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Sacramento Store*

on Howe Ave had a 54 in stock. They also have some '04 Marseilles and Provences for around 1150.00. Not sure on the sizes but I just picked up a 56 Marseilles for less than 1200.00.


----------



## Byron (May 29, 2004)

*61cm*



allezdude said:


> Did you see any 61s there? Can't find one anywhere. Thanks.



I have a 800 mile used 2003 fuji team. If you would be interested in purchasing please let me know. I will be unable to use the bike this season and need to let go. My email is [email protected]
happy riding
byron
new jersey


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*58 here*

used one spring/summer

9 sd dura ace
salsa bars
Thomson seatpost/stem
flight saddle
older ksyruim wheels or new ones for more $
renolds fork

i need to pay my taxes...... make me an offer

pl


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

Did they sell out of Fujis? All i see on performance is a brand called Tirreno.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*They don't sell them over the web.*

They aren't listed on the webpage and they won't sell them mail order. You have to go into the stores to see what they have and buy them there. Their service (although friendly) is pretty much minimal at best as far as getting you properly fitted out though. Make sure you know what size you need or find someone that can help size you. Unless you are lucky you may not get fitted out properly otherwise. I like their store as far as the deals I can get but haven't had the best of luck with getting bikes fitted correctly.


----------

